# Smorgasboard



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

My older daughter had some friends over last night, so they wanted ABT's, Burgers and fries.  ABT's were a combination of pulled pork, cream cheese and WRO wrapped in turkey bacon.  Fries were tossed in EVOO then WRB and the burgers were seasoned with WRB as well. 

For my wife and I we had sirloin and squash marinated in Dales.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 20, 2007)

Looks like to went a little light on the WRB BOY!   
Sure looks good though


----------



## Diva Q (May 20, 2007)

how do you like the turkey bacon on the ABT's?

It sure looks good.

Great job!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 20, 2007)

TURKEY BACON?


----------



## john pen (May 20, 2007)

Turkey bacon...sigh....... :roll: 





(actually, is not to bad..I actully like it, but geez....turkey bacon ???)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

LOL!  Yeah turkey bacon, it was at my daughters request!  But to be honest it's good on ABT's, make them not as rich.


----------



## john pen (May 20, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> make them not as rich.



And thats a good thing ?????? Man, you health concious guys scare me !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":fzgc3sq3] make them not as rich.



And thats a good thing ?????? Man, you health concious guys scare me !!![/quote:fzgc3sq3]

LOL  Not about health on this on, I just don't like the combination of bacon, pulled pork and cream cheese.  Too rich flavor for me.


----------



## john pen (May 20, 2007)

Whatever dude..maby you could replace the cream cheese with tofu or yogurt....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Whatever dude..maby you could replace the cream cheese with tofu or yogurt....



 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 20, 2007)

Hey Larry...the ABT's I made recently with crab claw meat instead of PP  were good..give that a try.


----------



## Unity (May 20, 2007)

Hmm, gonna have to try those taters. But I don't think you can call 'em "fries" --    maybe I'll call mine "Wolfe grills."   

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Hmm, gonna have to try those taters. But I don't think you can call 'em "fries" --    maybe I'll call mine "Wolfe grills."
> 
> --John  8)



Good point John!


----------



## john a (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Larry, fine looking grub.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

looks great.......I hear larry's gonna be smokin a Tofurkey for thanksgiving this year  :roll: maybe he'll fry it in turkey oil  :roll:


----------



## john pen (May 21, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> looks great.......I hear larry's gonna be smokin a Tofurkey for thanksgiving this year  :roll: maybe he'll fry it in turkey oil  :roll:



Actually, I believe you boil a Tofurkey..No salt in the water though...


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's right wouldn't wanna raise the blood pressure or retain any water  :roll:


----------

